# Blade Runner 2049 - Hungary, May 2019



## B W T (Sep 13, 2019)

*
Conquering Wastelands

In the past, powerhouses used to be more than just utilitarian structures. At the dawn of the electrical age, those buildings were soaring temples which should change the world for ever. While functionality is more important than design in modern power stations, it seems like architecture had a special meaning back then. But more and more of those historical sites disappear. As fans of the aesthetics of industrialism we simply had to explore an old plant on our Hungary adventure which seemed to be the last of its kind.


Blade Runner 2049 #01

This is the beauty we were planning to explore. A thermal power plant which ceased operation already 20 years ago. We’ve been told that there were two options to get in. Number one: Do you see that massive hole at ground-level? We could simply walk in the boiler house, but from the guard post we could be easily spotted. The second possibility is a sneaky one. It's this large conveyor belt. We could stay away from security and climb up all the way to the roof. The downside of that: We would be partially 30 to 40 meters over ground-level. Only the rotten wooden planks would be between us and a drop to death. Since the power station wasn't maintained for years, the conveyor is in a terrible condition at the moment. When we made it on the premises, we still weren't sure which one of the two options we should choose.


Blade Runner 2049 #03

But unfortunately, there was an unexpected problem: Workers. At this point, they were dismantling the plant and blocked the simple way in. We didn't think about that. So, the single remaining option was the big feeder band. Luckily, we managed to climb all the way to the top without dying. Haha, but it was a close call for real!


Industrial Romanticism

We were really glad to finally have infiltrated the power station. It was way more complicated that we thought it would be. But when we saw those 60-meter-high cooling towers from the street, we knew, we would try everything to explore this spectacular place. This powerhouse is only half as old as the other one we were showing to you earlier in this episode. Around 1950, the plant was built and provided especially the surrounding industry with electricity. But the 50 years it was operating, the facility was raising problems again and again. Already when the power station came on stream there were multiple malfunctions. Reason for that were flaws with the system. And yet, this was the country's biggest investment in new industry back then. Due to the combustion of coal power was produced here. Hence the conveyors which transported the coal inside the boiler house. But the neighboring strip mine couldn't bring out enough coal for the huge powerhouse. So, to some extent additional coal had to be transported here over long distances.


Blade Runner 2049 #06

Another problem was the major environmental pollution. Based on consequent strict environmental regulations the plant had to be partially reconstructed and stripped down around 1990. After that, it went in private hands to be modernized later. But the development project was starting too late because the facility wasn't needed anymore at that point. At the turn of the millennium, it was providing only a tenth of its original capacity. As a result, it was decommissioned and has been getting dismantled since then. Large parts of the massive power station haven't been existent anymore for a long time already. For example, those enormous chimneys or the turbines inside the halls of the plant. At the moment, the main part of the premises gets stripped down. So, we were sharing the building with the workers, which were dismantling the place only a few floors below us.


Blade Runner 2049 #04

Pipes, stairs and ladders are creating a perfect symmetry. Together with those tall windows impressive sceneries arise. Also here, some filmmakers were delighted in the past. This plant was used for shooting movies as well. The most prominent example is Blade Runner 2049. For the sequel of the cult film this was the perfect post-apocalyptic set.


Blade Runner 2049 #08

Since the Blade Runner sequel there's been a huge hype about this location. Urbexers from all around the world try to visit this old powerhouse. For a good reason, as you could see just now. In the past, we were exploring over a dozen forgotten industrial facilities. But this historical power is definitely among the best of them. After you have seen that grand architecture, hopefully you can agree when we repeat our statement from the beginning that those once were soaring temples. We’re consistently saying that we like abandoned industry the most. And because of places like this it will always stay that way.


Blade Runner 2049 #09

Do you want to see the full adventure? Then watch this episode on YouTube now:*


----------



## wolfism (Sep 13, 2019)

Brilliant location, I also love thermal power stations - funnily the conveyor belt is the way into quite a few of them.


----------



## King Al (Sep 15, 2019)

Excellent pics and report BWT! Like your write up, looks really atmospheric


----------

